# are these dogs pure bred



## Hossam (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi! I am about to buy a puppy in the couple coming days and I found this litter which the owner says it's a shiloh shepherd, whatever I believe it is a belgian shepherd , but i am somewhat concerning about the head shape especially that the mother has strange head shape which I can't make sure it's correct or disqualification.Also I am looking for a german shepherd with thick big muzzle and has no angled back and big size , I saw those puppies myself and they are better than these photos but I didn't have the chance to capture other pics for them so I am asking about experienced people opinions about those puppies.
here are pics of the some puppies and mother and father ( the father is the solid black one )
https://www.dropbox.com/home/litter


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shiloh Shepherds are Shiloh Shepherds. They are not German Shepherds or Belgian Shepherds.


----------



## Hossam (Mar 6, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Shiloh Shepherds are Shiloh Shepherds. They are not German Shepherds or Belgian Shepherds.


ok , what's your opinion about those dogs in photos


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Can't see the photos; it's in your account.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Can't view your private Dropbox. 

If you want a purebred with certain look, find a reputable breeder and know you are getting what you want. IMHO.


----------



## Hossam (Mar 6, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> Can't view your private Dropbox.
> 
> If you want a purebred with certain look, find a reputable breeder and know you are getting what you want. IMHO.


here are the photos


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

They look like purebred GSD to me. The name Shiloh is held pretty tight by the founder of the "breed". So my bet is they call them that but they are not that. They look like coated GSD to me.


----------



## Hossam (Mar 6, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> They look like purebred GSD to me. The name Shiloh is held pretty tight by the founder of the "breed". So my bet is they call them that but they are not that. They look like coated GSD to me.


thanks for your help , but didn't you notice anything strange with the mother?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

No I didn't. Her muzzle is longer than I like and her ears bigger than norm. What do you mean?

They are NOT Belgian shepherds of any variation.


----------



## Hossam (Mar 6, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> No I didn't. Her muzzle is longer than I like and her ears bigger than norm. What do you mean?
> 
> They are NOT Belgian shepherds of any variation.


do you think the puppies in the pics will have the same shape as their mother or as theiir father?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would google some pics of shilo shepherds and see if you think they are shilo. you could also google the shilo shepherds and find the shilo club and see if the breeder is a registered breeder. they seem, on paper anyway, to have a pretty strict code. i know a hoarse trainer that always has her shilo with her. very nice docile dog. great with special kids. as jax said though, they are not german shepherd dogs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hossam said:


> do you think the puppies in the pics will have the same shape as their mother or as theiir father?


That's impossible to predict


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Emoore said:


> That's impossible to predict


+1.....


----------

